# AG Barr orders fed govt to revive death penalty



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a fan of this decision and of AG Barr thus far.



> US Attorney General William Barr has ordered the Federal Bureau of prisons to change its policy on capital punishment and execute five death-row inmates convicted of heinous crimes against children and the elderly, according to an announcement from the Department of Justice.
> 
> "Congress has expressly authorized the death penalty through legislation adopted by the people's representatives in both houses of Congress and signed by the President," Barr said in a statement.
> 
> "The Justice Department upholds the rule of law - and we owe it to the victims and their families to carry forward the sentence imposed by our justice system."


https://nypost.com/2019/07/25/william-barr-orders-federal-government-to-revive-death-penalty/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with him. Now when will the 9th stop him from doing it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bravo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I agree with him. Now when will the 9th stop him from doing it.


You again did not read the link. It is already decided law.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Per the article....



> Capital punishment was ruled unconstitutional in 1974 and *reinstated in 1988. The Federal Death Penalty Act of 1994 expanded the number of offenses that could lead to execution, but the measure was still rarely used.*The last person to be executed by the federal government was Louis Jones, who was killed in 2003 by lethal injection in Texas on a conviction for kidnapping that resulted in death, according to the Bureau of Prisons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Per the article....


 You do understand courts like the 9th do not need any legal ground to stand on to stop Trump or Barr from doing anything. It happens often.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good, I know of more then a few, and four in particular, traitors that can be among the first to go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder if he's finding enough evidence against killary, Comey, et al, that he feels the death penalty will be necessary.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> You do understand courts like the 9th do not need any legal ground to stand on to stop Trump or Barr from doing anything. It happens often.


Of course they do, but that does not stop them at times. There have been more rulings in Trump favor from the 9th after adding 7 conservative justices, and the SCOTUS has warned that the lower courts should not do national injunctions. SCOTUS will rule for Trump and better yet, Trump will get a second term and one more SCOTUS pick. It will be Amy Coney Barrette by the way.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I wonder if he's finding enough evidence against killary, Comey, et al, that he feels the death penalty will be necessary.


While that would certainly be real justice, I think that patriots will be the only ones issuing death penalties.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Of course they do, but that does not stop them at times. There have been more rulings in Trump favor from the 9th after adding 7 conservative justices, and the SCOTUS has warned that the lower courts should not do national injunctions. SCOTUS will rule for Trump and better yet, Trump will get a second term and one more SCOTUS pick. It will be Amy Coney Barrette by the way.


 After one court said Trumps rules on new asylum restrictions would stand . Right away another in CA stops them. They can and will do what ever they want. It may get fix at the Supreme court it may not. All they have to do is find a judge that say trumps DOJ can't restart enforcing death sentience's and it stops right there. At least until another judge rules different. This is the game we play.

"SAN FRANCISCO (KGO) -- A federal judge in San Francisco granted a preliminary injunction Wednesday afternoon that blocks the Trump Administration from enforcing new asylum restrictions.

The decision comes hours after a judge in Washington ruled against a separate injunction."

https://abc7news.com/politics/judge...om-enforcing-new-asylum-restrictions/5416111/


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Too bad the Trump admin cant force states to enforce the death penalty in our 50 states.just think of the money that could be saved and possibly a drop in crime.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> Too bad the Trump admin cant force states to enforce the death penalty in our 50 states.just think of the money that could be saved and possibly a drop in crime.


I've been told by liberals that it costs more to execute a prisoner than to keep them alive for life. 
I'm not sure if this is true or not but even if it is, I am still 100% for the death penalty. The punishment for heinous crimes should be death.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I've been told by liberals that it costs more to execute a prisoner than to keep them alive for life.
> I'm not sure if this is true or not but even if it is, I am still 100% for the death penalty. The punishment for heinous crimes should be death.


It's not.syringe full of Drano.99 cents.


----------

